# Bull Sluice Lake Bass Fishing



## dachtor (Feb 11, 2006)

Can anybody comment on how the bass fishing is at Bull Sluice Lake? What kind of size does the lake produce or is it better for numbers?


----------



## trickworm (Feb 13, 2006)

bull what lake never heard of it


----------



## dachtor (Feb 13, 2006)

Bull Sluice Lake...... .it's actually the Chattahoochee River at Morgan Falls Dam.


----------



## dawglover73 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have fished that forever... love it.  Wish I could duck hunt it.  

Fun fishing.  Never caught any monster bass out of it, but you can hammer some trout and cats all day long.  Really nice spots on the back side.  As far as big bass, never caught one there.  But, there are plenty of bass in the sluice.


----------



## trickworm (Feb 13, 2006)

Is this the lake up on the hill ? Used to rock climb down there a years ago


----------



## dawglover73 (Feb 13, 2006)

trickworm said:
			
		

> Is this the lake up on the hill ? Used to rock climb down there a years ago




No, they tried to put it on the hill, but it flowed back down to the bottom of it.  

Just kidding...  It is the one that the hooch dumps into by Azalea drive.


----------



## little rascal (Feb 13, 2006)

*yes sir...*

...there's bass in there. Nice ones too. I have fished that place since I was a young'un. Caught a lot of 4lb. plus bass mostly on jig & pig, plastic worm and big crankbaits, and spinnerbaits. You gotta get off the river and back in the sloughs for the big boys. Lawyers lake is the biggest slough there it is down river left after you pass the cliffs. Just follow the tennis balls(he,he). On a good day over there and some bass tackle and some minnows, crickets, pink worms and golden grubs you can catch...Bass,& Pickerel on lures, Trout & Catfish on golden grubs & pinkworms, Huge Bluegills,& 12" FAT SHINERS ON CRICKETS, yellow perch, crappie, etc on minnows. Some huge carp in there for fun, and used to see shad that would weigh 2 lbs. didn't know what to catch them on. This place is full of fish and they all spawn really late due to the cold water. The milfoil was getting really bad years ago, when we have a lot of winter and spring rains the grass is not as bad and you will have a lot more places to fish effectively. Good luck and let us know how you fared!


----------



## Localyocal (Feb 13, 2006)

I haven't fished it in years but we used to do real good on the bass and man you wouldnt believe the bream and shellcrackers we used to catch, big uns, but that was in the sloughs on the right if you're going down the river from the ramp and then they got filled in with mud and silt. Lawyers Lake on the other side where it goes back in around the big houses is pretty deep and we caught bass in there too. NOw we mostly fish below the dam and the bass fishing is good behind the wall in the rocks. Topwater in the summer. Caught some stripers right in the white water too. Can't remember what they call that ramp below the dam, maybe Morgan Falls.


----------



## little rascal (Feb 14, 2006)

*morgan falls*

is correct!


----------



## basser (Feb 14, 2006)

Almost all of the bass are off the main river channel and back in the sloughs.  If you can find 4 ft of water they will be there.  Trout can be caught behind the the big sand bars that are just below the ramp, or upstream acove the Roswell Road bridge.


----------



## KYLE/RYAN (Feb 14, 2006)

Is there a ramp located on this lake and is a jon boat to small to take out on it


----------



## basser (Feb 14, 2006)

There is a public ramp on Azalea Drive.  It is a great place for a jon boat or canoe.  Much of the lake is silted in and you generally have to stay in the old river channel to run up and down the lake.  The sloughs on the west side of the lake are generally too silted in to fish effectively.  The last slough on the east side AKA Lawyer Lake is fairly deep once you get past the silted in part near the river channel.


----------



## Flipper (Feb 14, 2006)

Are their any boat/motor restrictions?  If not, is it safe for a bass boat?  If so, are there good public ramps?


----------



## little rascal (Feb 14, 2006)

*boats*

I have fished it from a canoe, 14ft. jon, 17ft. center console , 18ft. ski barge, skeeter 18ft. bassboat, 20 ft. ranger. They all work, it's just a long way down stream and back up in anything without an outboard on it. When you leave the river to go in the sloughs you are usually just on the troll mtr. Watch out for the beatiful people on the river in those 15 man rowers though, you can run over them in the fog early if you ain't careful.


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 19, 2006)

How do you get to the boat ramp from dawsonville???? I am always looking for some new river spots.


----------

